# Unusual 'Floating' Table



## mahking51 (25 Nov 2004)

This is a project I just finished for a friend of mine who lives in a penthouse on the Thames. The apartment was marred by having three huge steel pillars in the living area. he asked me to come up with a way to have a dining/work table that did not take up floor spaceand used the pillar.

I ran this design by him





to be in 40mm solid oak on a steel matrix.
the steel was powder coated and run up by a local firm in Dorset.





Top was made in two pieces and biscuited down the middle
Looked like this when done:





Bit of a nightmare finishing in situ, lots of sanding and six coats of satin polyU (has kids!). came out OK as I can stand on it and jump up and down (20 stone!)

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Chris Knight (25 Nov 2004)

Martin,

It looks really good. How did you fix the steel frame to the pillar? I take it the table sits on the frame, rather than the frame being inside a (torsion) box?


----------



## Alf (25 Nov 2004)

Martin,

Very clever, and a pleasing shape too. What's the longest dimension/biggest overhang? And I would also echo the query about how the frame's fixed to the pillar - well you never know, do you? Fixing a frame to a pillar might be on the To Do list one day...





Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (25 Nov 2004)

Nice solution!

Adam


----------



## radicalwood (25 Nov 2004)

great idea looks really classy and fits in so well


----------



## Shadowfax (25 Nov 2004)

Martin
Clever solution. I like that.
Still want to know how you fixed the frame, though.

SF


----------



## mahking51 (25 Nov 2004)

Steel frame made in two sections as per:





The trick here is NOT to make the two pieces as semi-diameters else you get in deep do-do!

This was shown up at the design stage by creating an animation of the assembly which threw up the mating problem at once. Good thing my real job is in the film industry!

Cheers all and thanks for the kind comments
Martin


----------



## dedee (25 Nov 2004)

Nice Table, Nice Penthouse, Nice Friends!

Am I missing something? What stops the steel frame sliding down the pillar?

Andy


----------



## mahking51 (25 Nov 2004)

Sorry Alf, nearly forgot:

Pillar is 403mm in diameter

Longest overhang is 1500mm from pillar centre

Overall width is 1800mm

At 40mm thick was damn heavy even in two pieces, possibly good training for all my greenheart! :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Martin


----------



## mahking51 (25 Nov 2004)

DeDee

The steel frame is designed to grip the pillar NOT itself, hence it could not be two semi-diameters otherwise it would touch itself before the pillar.

There was a bit of help in that the steel pillar (15 storeys long!) had an anti corrosive coating about 2-3mm thick of some material that was 'crunchable' (hows that for technical/ :lol: ) whenthe frame bolted up tight giving even more grip. I also left about 2mm of gap between the oak and pillar in case of movement.

There was a slight cheat on final fitting. To get the top level the centre span was shimmed, (we used my pals wifes expired credit cards -true!), to lift the end a gnats.

Cheers
Martin


----------



## dedee (25 Nov 2004)

Martin

Very clever. And it obviously works. Me, I would have stuck a few bolts right through the pillar but I guess building regs would not allow.

Andy (not an engineer)


----------



## tim (25 Nov 2004)

That I DO like. 

Also very impressed with your CAD drawing - I'm still only in the 2D stage!

Is there an issue with the 'nose miners' hitting the steel struts - could damage the table as my really funny dad would say!

Did you just give CAD stuff to the fabricators? I'm really interested in mixing wood with other materials but don't want to become all metalworky so would farm that bit out.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Pete W (25 Nov 2004)

Well, I can't say much more than it's a clever solution, great design, and beautifully executed. All that *and* the greenheart gloat?!

You suck


----------



## mahking51 (25 Nov 2004)

Tim
Whassa 'nose miner?'

Funny you should say about giving the metal guys the CAD, I did give them a dimensioned drawing and a 3D visualisation.
The people that did this job for me work on tractors with sledgehammers most of the time and their concept of 'near enough' was at considerable odds with mine.
That and the fact that I am a townie who has only lived here for 5 years led to some interesting discussions and employment of tact and diplomacy and beer!
That said, once they knew where I was coming from and when I didn't bat an eye at their quote, they really got into it and gave me a great job.

The quote from an aerospace type outfit nearby was off the planet, 400% more than it finally cost.

Reards
Martin


----------



## CYC (25 Nov 2004)

Fantastic job. Nice to see the planning and final result. I am sure you made your friend very happy with this


----------



## Newbie_Neil (25 Nov 2004)

Hi Martin

What an excellent solution.

Well done.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## tim (25 Nov 2004)

A 'nose miner' is a child/ small person named as such because of the amazing amount of time spent doing that occupation aka ankle biter,rug rat, salary drain etc. 

Although I am pleased to share with you the most recent phrase coined by a friend of mine - 'trip hazard'. He and I both bored by all our friends having children yet we are still godparents to a few - all the fun of messing about with toys and none of the responsibility! We like the kids - its the parents who've become dull! :lol: 

Just out of interest would you be good enough to disclose what the metal work cost.

Cheers

T


----------



## mahking51 (25 Nov 2004)

Tim
Just looked it up, metalwork cost £565 inc VAT and powder coating.

Regards

Martin


----------



## houtslager (25 Nov 2004)

smart and very neat solution to a headache.
hs


----------



## tx2man (26 Nov 2004)

Great work and design Martin 8) 

If you look just to the above and left of the plant, you can
see me giving it the thumbs up from my cab  

TX

(Cor blimey Guvn'r....... 
.....that's sweet on the ol' minces and no mistakin')


----------



## Anonymous (26 Nov 2004)

Martin

I can only ehco others, superb!! I really like your elegant solution and the location against those doors would make for a lovely evening meal

One thing that interests me is the coating on the poles. You say that it is compliant and so squashed a little by your clamp, I wondered if it is going to 'sag' a little over time and let the table (heavy) tilt out of square? I guess that if the clamps are very tight, then the material on the pole is squashed really hard and this is not a problem


----------



## mahking51 (26 Nov 2004)

Tony

Veeeerrryy interlesting point!

Don't know the answer to that. Time will tell.

The two flanges on the steelwork are still about 10mm apart so should be plenty of room for a bit more tightening if needed.

The material looked like some sort of epoxy with a granular filler, hard but not that hard. The frame has 'eaten/pulled' into it a bit so there is a small ridge at bottom of frame 'supporting' itself.

When we tightened it up we REALLY tightened it up! they are 3/4" bolts!

I had no idea people were so interested in this, very pleasant.

Regards
martin


----------

